# caso mal parado



## Sintra99

Olá,

como é que seria em inglês "ver o caso mal parado"?
Suponho qua haja uma expressão idiomática correspondente...


Obrigada.


----------



## mnajan

Trata-se de uma expressão que utilizo muito em português. Mas não conheço correspondente em Inglês.
Gostaria, também, de saber se existe expressão correspondente.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Também não conheço uma tradução "direta", mas expandindo um pouco o sentido em português, talvez se chegue a algo equiavalente.

O Dicionário Houaiss nos dá algumas pistas:
*Acepções
*■ adjetivo 
que se malparou 
*1*    em situação ruim, desfavorável ou perigosa; arriscado 
Ex.: projeto m. 
*2*    a ponto de perder-se; mal encaminhado ;

Malparado:
■ verbo 
transitivo direto 
expor ou sujeitar a mau destino; aventurar, arriscar 

Alguma sugestão?


----------



## olivinha

Dona Chicória said:


> Alguma sugestão?


Segunda as definições acima, sugiro _in jeopardy_ ou _at risk_.
O


----------



## mnajan

Vou tentar: "This case tends to fade away.".


----------



## moura

Julgo que "crédito malparado (ou mal-parado, ou mal parado??? vi as 3 expressões) se diz "bad credit".

Será simplesmente "bad case"?

P.s.: o Dicionário da Português Editora refere: "este negócio está malparado" - "this matter has taken a bad turn"


----------



## Dona Chicória

Mas, mnajan

"This case tends to fade away.". não quer dizer desaparecer, desmanchar? O que é diferente de estar malparado.

Um caso malparado, para mim, é uma doença que não está evoluindo como deve (ou seja, para a cura); um relacionamento que está se deteriorando; enfim alguma tensão , conflito que não tende a superação, mas ao acirramento.


----------



## mnajan

Tem razão. Foi uma tentativa mal sucedida. =p


----------



## Archimec

Não sei se esta versão será poderá ser aceitável em certos casos:
' the shit is going to hit the fan'


----------



## lifeisgood

Posso sugerir umas expresoes mais:

In relations of business or lovers that were or are supposed to be destined to end badly 

The venture was doomed to fail.

The couple is/was mismatched.

Romeo and Juliette were said to be "star-crossed" lovers (Shakespeare)

Something ill-fated

Also:

It turned out badly

It didn't turn out well

It didn't pan out


----------



## Carfer

lifeisgood said:


> Also:
> 
> It turned out badly
> 
> It didn't turn out well
> 
> It didn't pan out


 
I'd agree only if you say _'it's turning/was turning out badly'. 'Um caso mal parado' _is a situationwhose outcome is still unknown but looks like to turn out badly, that has a strong possibility of coming to an unfortunate ending, that looks doomed, at risk. If you say _'turned out'_ then you know the outcome, so it's no longer a _'caso mal parado'._


----------



## BENTEVI

Dona Chicória said:


> Também não conheço uma tradução "direta", mas expandindo um pouco o sentido em português, talvez se chegue a algo equiavalente.
> 
> O Dicionário Houaiss nos dá algumas pistas:
> *Acepções*
> ■ adjetivo
> que se malparou
> *1* em situação ruim, desfavorável ou perigosa; arriscado
> Ex.: projeto m.
> *2* a ponto de perder-se; mal encaminhado ;
> 
> Malparado:
> ■ verbo
> transitivo direto
> expor ou sujeitar a mau destino; aventurar, arriscar
> 
> Alguma sugestão?


 

Eu entendo "caso mal parado" como algo que não foi resolvido e que continua incomodando. Por exemplo, duas pessoas se envolveram romanticamente no trabalho, mas ficou "uma coisa assim meio mal resolvida, que causa um certo constragimento". Eu diria "aqueles dois têm um caso mal parado." In this case, in English I'd say "Those two have some unresolved issues/unfinished business to deal with". 
Depending on the situation, I'd say "loose ends". "I have some loose ends to tie."
There are certainly other ways, but that's all I can come up with off the cuff.

My ex and I *have unresolved issues*. Is there anyway I can make *...* 
Add your answer to the question "My ex and I *have unresolved issues*. Is there anyway I can make things right?" Already have an account? Login first *...*
www.dearcupid.org/question/my-ex-and-i-*have-unresolved-issues*-is.html - 28k - 



Do you feel like you *have unresolved issues* or unfinished business... Problems with an ex · Why does a relationship with someone not over *...*
www.answerbag.com/q_view/483983 - 38k 


Why married life makes many of us fat - Marriage and weight loss - [ Traduzir esta página ] We *have unresolved issues*. Let's explore these reasons in more detail and *....* We *have unresolved issues*. There are a myriad of unresolved issues that can *...*
mag.weddingcentral.com.au/health/marriage.htm - 31k

<LI class=g> 

These projects *have unresolved issues* or conditions for which there is no clear path to resolution agreed upon by DOE and the Board. *...*
www.hss.energy.gov/deprep/2008/FB08F12A.HTM - 23k - 
<LI class=g> 
<LI class=g>*[PDF]* *managers and PDS supervisors with contracts that have unresolved issues. This email is also sent to the. Federal Highway Administration (FHWA) and various ...
roadwaystandards.dot.wi.gov/standards/fdm/19*


----------



## Carfer

BENTEVI said:


> Eu entendo "caso mal parado" como algo que não foi resolvido e que continua incomodando.... In this case, in English I'd say "Those two have some unresolved issues/unfinished business to deal with".


 
The PT-portuguese equivalent to _'unresolved issues' _is_ 'questões mal resolvidas',_ which is different from _'caso mal parado'._


----------



## BENTEVI

Carfer said:


> The PT-portuguese equivalent to _'unresolved issues' _is_ 'questões mal resolvidas',_ which is different from _'caso mal parado'._


 

Curioso, Carfer. Aqui no sul do Brasil, usamos com o sentido de "questão mal resolvida". "coisa/caso mal parado". 

As buscas que fiz no Google indicaram apenas sites de Portugal. Não consigo imaginar o que usamos aqui com este sentido.

Veja os exemplos. O que será que usamos para essa expressão no Brasil?

Acidente - Quem foi o culpado deste caso?? - FÓRUM AUTOHOJE ONLINE 

 - [ Translate this page ] 
30 posts - Last post: 9 Oct 2006
Para todos os efeitos o azul não tem prioridade pois sai de um parque de estacionamento. Estou a ver o *caso mal parado* para o azul. *...*
forum.autohoje.com/showthread

Até Os Comemos Home - Forumúsica 

 -

Eu quando assisti aquele frango do Nuno vi o *caso mal parado* . Go to the top of the page *...* Eu quando assisti aquele frango do Nuno vi o *caso mal parado* *...*
forumusica.com/

 VI O _*CASO MAL PARADO*_ POR O EMPATE QUASE TER ACONTECIDO MAS... VENHAM OS OITAVOS FINAL! Publicada por SC em 18:58. 0 Cortes:. Enviar um comentário *...*
cortes-costuras.blogspot.com/2008/12/vi-o-*caso-mal-parado*-por-o-empate-quase.html - 

desporto 10 

 - [ Translate this page ] Num jogo em que só conseguiu marcar na segunda parte o SL _*Benfica*_ viu o “_*caso mal parado*_” quando “ao cair do pano” o Paços quase empata a partida. *...*
www.desporto10.com/detalhe.php?id=23816 - 43k -


----------



## j0sht0dd

Estoy de acordo com lifeisgood que The shit is gonna hit the fan seria a resposta melhor. Indica que a situção va fazer uma mudança de direção pra la pior.  (Eu sinto muito se alguma palavra esta  mal escreveda. Tenho só oitos semanas de Português e estou aprindizado-a de espanhol que é minha segunda idioma)


----------



## BENTEVI

j0sht0dd said:


> Estoy de acordo com lifeisgood que The shit is gonna hit the fan seria a resposta melhor. Indica que a situção va fazer uma mudança de direção pra la pior. (Eu sinto muito se alguma palavra esta mal escreveda. Tenho só oitos semanas de Português e estou aprindizado-a de espanhol que é minha segunda idioma)


 
Desculpem, eu não tinha lido direito os posts dos colegas. Agora entendi melhor. I don't think "the shit is going to hit the fan" works because "ver o mal parado" doesn't sound like a vulgar expression. Maybe it would work in some contexts. I can't imagine a sportscaster saying that on TV. 
I'm getting a feeling that a close equivalent might be "I saw it coming", but I can't think of anything else. 

My dictionary says:

malpararar (one word!) = 1. to risk. 2. to venture. 3. to subject to a poor failure.

malparado = adj. 1. running a lopsided risk, risky, perilous 2. precarious, insecure. 3. in bad hands

I've just asked 3 people in the office about the phrase "caso mal parado", only one knew the meaning. All 3 of them majored in literature.


----------



## j0sht0dd

você tem razon bentevi que não parece vulgar como a frase em ingles.


----------

